
Chef.io on ICE - c0ndu17
https://blog.chef.io/2019/09/20/an-update-to-the-chef-community-regarding-current-events/
======
tastroder
The title of the post is "An Update to the Chef Community Regarding Current
Events", would be nice if a moderator could change the submission to reflect
that seeing that most threads discussing the topic are otherwise being flagged
to death for some reason.

